# How important PH for grow of the plants ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

How important PH for grow of the plants. One of my friends telling me that higher is PH the plants grow slower and fish is not that happy. My PH is 7-7.5, closer to 7.3. His PH is around 6.5 and his java moss is going crazy (mine just sitting there not growing). And if lower PH is better, how to lower it and keep low ?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

My ph is 7.6 and my plants are growing just fine i am even able to grow pheonix moss. even though it grows slower because i have low light but it is able to sustain its growth. my java moss is the same in my tank. from what i can tell java moss grows even in a bucket as i have some sitting in my bucket for 2 weeks and still looking good lol. 

You cant compare your tank to your friends there's too many different variables in play.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks again. What do you think about PH stabilization tabs like PH down or Right PH (to PH 7.0) ?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If his ph is 6.5, I am betting they are using c02 which helps plants and lowers ph as a side effect.

Your ph is fine


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> Thanks again. What do you think about PH stabilization tabs like PH down or Right PH (to PH 7.0) ?


I think your pH is also fine. I grow plants fine in Toronto tap water (low light).

If you want to lower your pH, as mentioned, the best way is to use CO2. I would advise against using chemicals to lower the pH, as they will increase your TDS, and will most likely lead to a bouncing pH value (which can be harmful to livestock).


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had java moss, among others, in most of my tanks, including a pair of 2.5 G ones for quite awhile now. It's ordinary tap water, nothing added but Prime, and not a lot of light, and it grows just fine. Not very fast, but it grows, for sure. 

If fed and given more light, it grows faster, but the pH does not seem to affect it at all. It's not a very fussy plant, being able to adapt to a wide variety of conditions, even brackish water if you acclimate it slowly.


----------

